
KeyChest – Free HTTPS Expiry Monitoring for 500 Domain Names - dc352
https://magicofsecurity.com/keychest-supports-free-web-encryption/
======
devinl
It's a bit disappointing their demo doesn't appear to leverage certificate
transparency logs as a source of truth for which certs are out there and
instead relies on pinging the server directly

